# Yulishka Under The Lilac Tree - help!



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm looking for a recording of Yulishka Under The Lilac Tree, which is an old Hungarian gipsy tune....

I used to sing it at infant school and would love to hear it again.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh please, someone must have heard this and know of a recording!


----------

